# This Sex Trafficking Is Becoming  A Really Bad Problem!  16 Yo Girl Kidnapped In The Bx



## vevster (Dec 17, 2019)

I got an amber alert on my phone and looked at the news.... 




> A 16-year-old girl was kidnapped in front of her horrified mother as the two walked down a street in the Bronx late Monday, police said.
> 
> Video released by the NYPD on Tuesday shows the moment Karol Sanchez was snatched off the sidewalk by two men, who jumped out of a beige sedan that pulled up just before 11:30 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 17, 2019)

Men are trash


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 17, 2019)

For folks like me who can't see the tweets.  And Yes. Men are indeed trash.


----------



## vevster (Dec 17, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Men are trash


It isn't just men.  Traffickers have women working for them to lure young girls.  I've seen the stories....

 We are in a CRISIS.


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 17, 2019)

I really hope they find her. So sad


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 17, 2019)

Praying. This is awful.


----------



## SoniT (Dec 17, 2019)

I just read that she was found safe. I have to find the link to the article.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ently-kidnapped-nyc-street-front-mom-n1103176


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

To those of us living in NC and GA, abductions of young women and teens have been beyond a crisis for a couple of years now, esp minorities.

It's unfortunate when people only start to care when things hit closer to home; but I hope they find this young lady!

Sex trafficking is an epidemic, esp among young blacks... mainly, I believe, they're being abducted for organ harvesting as well...but that's another story


----------



## NijaG (Dec 17, 2019)

vevster said:


> It isn't just men.  Traffickers have women working for them to lure young girls.  I've seen the stories....
> 
> We are in a CRISIS.



True.... there are always female  accomplices.

However.... at the end of the day, it boils down to the deviant sexual appetites of men who drive the sex trafficking trade.

That’s why I am always leery of mainstream society accepting and pushing sexual mores all in the name of being free and accepting. 

Men’s sexual desires are usually the driving force in these things.


----------



## PopLife (Dec 17, 2019)

vevster said:


> It isn't just men.  Traffickers have women working for them to lure young girls.  I've seen the stories....
> 
> We are in a CRISIS.


True, but 9 times out of 10 those women are being controlled/manipulated by a man...smh


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 17, 2019)

FOUND! Thank God and she looks extremely  traumatized. I feel sick thinking of what else these monsters may have done to this poor girl!


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm glad she's ok.  I was so scared for her.


Now, I have some conspiracy stuff running around in my mind. I'll wait though.


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't think the cameras should've been all up in her face like that... that was my child, the cameras were getting whacked...the media sometimes can be so insensitive. That girl looks traumatized.. but I'm glad she's been found and is back with her family!





TrulyBlessed said:


> FOUND! Thank God and she looks extremely  traumatized. I feel sick thinking of what else these monsters may have done to this poor girl!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 17, 2019)

*Karol Sanchez, teen kidnapped off Bronx street, found safe*
*By Kevin Sheehan, Tina Moore and Aaron Feis*
By Kevin Sheehan, Tina Moore and Aaron Feis

December 17, 2019 | 2:59pm








Karol Sanchez (center) was found wandering the street near where she was taken last night. Dennis A. Clark

The 16-year-old girl who appeared to have been abducted from a Bronx streetin front of her horrified mother has been found — after walking up to a police car at the intersection where she vanished, cops and witnesses said Tuesday.

Police — who had characterized the disappearance as a kidnapping — are now questioning Karol Sanchez to sort out what really happened, according to cops.

A “trembling” Sanchez approached a police car near Eagle Avenue and East 156th Street in Melrose around 2:15 p.m., and was escorted into the vehicle by cops, said two witnesses — who were looking at a missing poster for the teen when they saw her return.

“We were looking at the picture saying, ‘I hope she’s OK,’ and she walked right up,” said Akash Singh, 29. “She was trembling while she was walking. She just looked really scared. She put her hands on her knees and she started talking to the cops. They jumped out of the car and put her in.”

Added witness Zani Koxha, “I can’t believe it. I’m totally shocked. She was trembling and she looked like she was in deep shock.”

Sanchez was walking with her 36-year-old mom near the same intersection around 11:20 p.m. Monday when two men hopped out of a beige sedan, grabbed the teen and forced her into the car, harrowing surveillance video shows.

The mom tried to fight off the men, but was shoved to the ground as the car peeled off, police said.

Investigators have not immediately released a motive for the apparent abduction — which prompted an Amber Alert — but the NYPD’s 40th Precinct confirmed in a tweet that Karol had been found.

*Police sources said the teen’s mom was planning to relocate them back to her native Honduras over Karol’s objections, and that investigators were exploring whether that played into the disappearance.

Sanchez was speaking with police at the 40th Precinct stationhouse Tuesday afternoon to sort out whether the incident was a kidnapping at all, cops said.*

https://nypost.com/2019/12/17/karol-sanchez-girl-kidnapped-off-of-bronx-street-found-safe/


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank God! Bless her heart, she looks so distraught. I hope they didn't assault her.


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

Hmmmm... OK


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 17, 2019)

Laela said:


> Hmmmm... OK


Why you say this? Did I miss something?


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

The bolded statement in the last update caught my attention...so now, I don't know how I feel about this story... In looking at the vid a few times, it seems the girl had responded to the men first, as if someone called her by name but I could be wrong.

I'm still glad the ordeal is over...let the police figure it all out. Sex trafficking and abductions shouldn't be taken lightly.




janaq2003 said:


> Why you say this? Did I miss something?


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Dec 17, 2019)

I saw  a blurb that said the girl staged her own abduction. Waiting for a more reliable  source.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 17, 2019)

Sigh.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 17, 2019)

Ay no, that line about the daughter not wanting to return to Honduras had me wondering some things...but this...how would being kidnapped here help convince your mom to stay??!!!  That doesn't make sense so I will wait for investigation.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok I have gone through several different emotions reading this thread. Let me wait until I give my opinion


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 17, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Sigh.



Man, throw the whole kid away!Jussie Smollett really is the people’s champ.


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 17, 2019)

Im so upset.  Lawd.  Staged. Smh


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2019)

Anyone knows how much an Amber Alert costs??


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok. Now I can expound. I thought her parents set it up to scare her into going back to Honduras.  Either way,  it didn't look right.


----------



## gingertea (Dec 17, 2019)

So many young black girls going ghost with almost non existent media coverage,  and here comes this fool crying wolf in a time where we're in a state of emergency...I literally shed tears when I thought this girl was just snatched beside her mother. Sigh...beyond disappointed


----------



## SoniT (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow. She had all these people worried and it was staged??


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 17, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> Ok. Now I can expound. I thought her parents set it up to scare her into going back to Honduras.  Either way,  it didn't look right.



Now THAT makes more sense!


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 17, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Ok I have gone through several different emotions reading this thread. Let me wait until I give my opinion



I'm speechless


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 17, 2019)

Staged or not, it didn’t sound like sex trafficking to me. And everything shouldn't be labeled as such. There are other reasons that people get abducted.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 18, 2019)

This is really disturbing. I couldn't put my mother through that and I wouldn't do that to a child (or anyone for that matter).


----------



## Layluh (Dec 18, 2019)

The very first news article i read said she may have staged it cause she didnt want to move back to honduras


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Dec 18, 2019)

Time to get 'la chancla' ( a slipper that Latina moms use on their children).   

Did this girl think that staging a kidnapping would make her mom change her mind about moving back to Honduras? I don't know if the mom is moving back because of work, family or she doesn't like the environment that is around her daughter but this is not the way to go. She had her mom all worried and the police and others concerned for her safety. Women and girls are truly being snatched and thrown into sexual slavery and this fool decided to stage her own kidnapping so that she could stay here. In two years, she'll be 18 and able to legally return to this country if she so desires.

I'm betting a boy has turned her head and she wants to stay to be with him.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 18, 2019)

I’m ready. 

What a selfish little wench. She had a ton of people out there, using man power and resources, looking for her fool behind. And she had me upset down here a thousand miles away. 

I hope her mama puts her on a plane to Honduras immediately. What an embarrassment to everyone!

And the fools that agreed to participate in this nonsense need their butts whipped too.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 18, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Man, throw the whole kid away!Jussie Smollett really is the people’s champ.


True. But at least she’s a minor 

What I kept thinking is just because she staged it doesn’t mean nothing happened while she was gone. I don’t know why but I get the feeling this didn’t go entirely the way she planned.


----------



## Farida (Dec 18, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> True. But at least she’s a minor
> 
> What I kept thinking is just because she staged it doesn’t mean nothing happened while she was gone. I don’t know why but I get the feeling this didn’t go entirely the way she planned.


I’m pretty sure she and her friends didn’t think there would be video footage and so much media attention. The video was probably a huge reason this was so viral.


----------



## Farida (Dec 18, 2019)

Sex trafficking is usually more nuanced than just snatching people off the street. A lot of victims are usually lured into it and go “willingly.” More often than not the stuff we see online about vans and snatching end up being urban legends. Not always but most of the time. 

This is just so disappointing.


----------



## SoniT (Dec 18, 2019)

Farida said:


> Sex trafficking is usually more nuanced than just snatching people off the street. A lot of victims are usually lured into it and go “willingly.” More often than not the stuff we see online about vans and snatching end up being urban legends. Not always but most of the time.
> 
> This is just so disappointing.


Yes. Last week I listened to a local radio program about sex and human trafficking that dispelled many of the myths that we see on social media. It was interesting.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 18, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Time to get 'la chancla' ( a slipper that Latina moms use on their children).
> 
> Did this girl think that staging a kidnapping would make her mom change her mind about moving back to Honduras? I don't know if the mom is moving back because of work, family or she doesn't like the environment that is around her daughter but this is not the way to go. She had her mom all worried and the police and others concerned for her safety. Women and girls are truly being snatched and thrown into sexual slavery and this fool decided to stage her own kidnapping so that she could stay here. In two years, she'll be 18 and able to legally return to this country if she so desires.
> 
> I'm betting a boy has turned her head and she wants to stay to be with him.



You called it.

Ny Post so grain of salt:

The apparent abduction of a 16-year-old girl from a Bronx street sparked an Amber Alert and a citywide manhunt late Monday into Tuesday.

But hours later, the girl resurfaced and admitted to cops that the whole thing was staged so that she could be with her boyfriend, a 23-year-old reputed Crips gangbanger once arrested for murder, cops and police sources said.

https://nypost.com/2019/12/17/karol-sanchez-staged-her-own-kidnapping-police-sources/


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> I don't think the cameras should've been all up in her face like that... that was my child, the cameras were getting whacked...the media sometimes can be so insensitive. That girl looks traumatized.. but I'm glad she's been found and is back with her family!



My thoughts exactly!  What do you (reporters) mean by asking such questions like "Are you glad to be back?..Are you guys glad to have her back?"  Huh?  What kind of non-sense questions are those to ask?

I too am elated to hear that she was found safe.

ETA:

HOLD UP...WAIT A MINUTE!  Staged!!!!

I'm too through!  This world is a mess!


----------



## Laela (Dec 18, 2019)

I disagree about urban legend... this stuff is happening for real. These are recent stories, in  Georgia alone:

An 11-yr-old,  in August

Girl nearly abducted at playground, in October

Police searched for a van with a cage after children said it chased them, in November

White van sightings in Albany

4 year old nearly abducted at Ga Aquarium



Farida said:


> Sex trafficking is usually more nuanced than just snatching people off the street. A lot of victims are usually lured into it and go “willingly.” More often than not the stuff we see online about vans and snatching end* up being urban legends.* Not always but most of the time.
> 
> This is just so disappointing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 18, 2019)

I got this amber alert yesterday morning and they always make my heart sink. What was interesting about this one was there wasn't any additional information but to just check local news. I watched the vid and was almost afraid to leave my apartment. By late afternoon news stories everywhere were saying it was a hoax.

My sister didn't believe the hoax story saying the kidnappers threatened her life and were making her tell this story  I was like I know you don't want to believe a black girl lied about something like this but that makes no sense. And this 16 year old child is already a dangerous individual to come up with something like this. Have her mama thrown on the ground screaming and crying behind a car that just took her child. The world is a crazy place.



Laela said:


> I disagree about urban legend... this stuff is happening for real. These are recent stories, in  Georgia alone:
> 
> An 11-yr-old,  in August
> 
> ...


All of these instances you posted are small children. And yes small children are usually snatched because among other reasons, they are easier to overpower. In most cases where teenagers and young adult women are taken for sex trafficking it is far less likely for them to be snatched off the street. They are usually groomed or tricked in some way. (A new boyfriend, promises of a job, a friend trying to "help" them get away from their parents). I'm not saying it never happens just that it's less likely. And in the rare instance they are snatched it's done wee hours of the morning with no one around not at 11pm in the Bronx  (which for some can still be considered early in this city) when you are walking with another person who can possibly identify everyone involved.


----------



## Farida (Dec 18, 2019)

Laela said:


> I disagree about urban legend... this stuff is happening for real. These are recent stories, in  Georgia alone:
> 
> An 11-yr-old,  in August
> 
> ...


I didn’t say ALL were urban legends. I said most are. I didn’t mean news stories like these. I see a lot of third-hand accounts on Facebook about so-and-so was snatched by a van. The cops usually find no truth when to many of those stories when they follow up.

Stranger abductions of course do happen and we see lots of stories of them on the news. But the vast majority of human trafficking in this country doesn’t happen like that.

In fact statistics show that amber alerts aren’t as effective as we’d like to believe because most kidnappings are by family members and many people ignore amber alerts.


----------



## Laela (Dec 18, 2019)

@bolded, I don't know who that guy is in relation to the girl but his epic side-eye walking behind her in the hospital pic, had me thinking her crying was for other reasons.  Wonder what your sis thinks about that?




LdyKamz said:


> I got this amber alert yesterday morning and they always make my heart sink. What was interesting about this one was there wasn't any additional information but to just check local news. I watched the vid and was almost afraid to leave my apartment. By late afternoon news stories everywhere were saying it was a hoax.
> 
> *My sister didn't believe the hoax story saying the kidnappers threatened her life and were making her tell this story*  I was like I know you don't want to believe a black girl lied about something like this but that makes no sense. And this 16 year old child is already a dangerous individual to come up with something like this. Have her mama thrown on the ground screaming and crying behind a car that just took her child. The world is a crazy place.


----------



## PopLife (Dec 18, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> You called it.
> 
> Ny Post so grain of salt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 18, 2019)

It still does NOT make any kind of sense!  How would getting fake abducted help you to stay??!!

So her bf ('cough' pimp) is 23, a gang banger and arrested previously for murder...

Are we sure the BF did not plan this for another reason?Ransom? Whatever? And the girl changed her mind but could not implicate the BF?

Idk...something is not right.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 18, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> So her bf *('cough' pimp)* is 23, a gang banger and arrested previously for murder...


And "dating" a 16 year old. I actually think you're on to something with the bolded because that 16 year old looks 45 and weary, like she done seen some thangs.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 18, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> It still does NOT make any kind of sense!  How would getting fake abducted help you to stay??!!
> 
> So her bf ('cough' pimp) is 23, a gang banger and arrested previously for murder...
> 
> ...



This is what was going through my mind when I saw it was staged.... it just seems odd. “Staged” on her end does not mean that the time spent away from her family afterwards went according to *her* plans.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 18, 2019)

I need these new teenagers to grow a pair. Just tell your mother that you hate her, aren’t going anywhere and belong to the streets. Faking a kidnaping.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 18, 2019)

23 year old boyfriend?!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 18, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I need these new teenagers to grow a pair. Just tell your mother that you hate her, aren’t going anywhere and belong to the streets. Faking a kidnaping.


Right, whatever happened to just running away from home?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 18, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> This is what was going through my mind when I saw it was staged.... it just seems odd. “*Staged” on her end does not mean that the time spent away from her family afterwards went according to her plans.*




Exactly.  I don't think she needed to stage a kidnapping for the reason given. I think she thought she knew what she was getting into...but didn't.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> It still does NOT make any kind of sense!  How would getting fake abducted help you to stay??!!
> 
> So her bf ('cough' pimp) is 23, a gang banger and arrested previously for murder...
> 
> ...


Eh I don't expect much from a dumb 16 year old and a loser 23 year old gang member dating a dumb 16 year old. There are tons of stories of dummies being dumb everyday that make little sense but they still did it (Couple of threads below this one we have a guy holding someone at gunpoint for a darn website and then another with a bank thief posting himself with the money. And those are grown folks so...)

It's just that I've seen and heard some things in my day and this is actually tame compared to some of that. I think their only issue was they didn't expect it to go like this or for police and the entire city to be looking for them. There was only so much they could do before the jig was up and it was time to go home.

I agree with your other post saying things didn't go the way she planned but not in the sense that she was ever in any real danger. Otherwise, how is it that she was free to just walk away from these people into a police station? Pimps don't just say "ok baby you can go home" even if he did pretend to be your boyfriend for 5 minutes. If anything I think she's just as dangerous as the guys she enlisted in her little plan and actually hope that her mother is safe and not in danger.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 19, 2019)

@LdyKamz 

You know...you are probably right...Smh...Just wow...

If I were her mother....


----------



## [email protected]@ (Dec 22, 2019)

I want an update.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Dec 23, 2019)

Did she plan to runaway but make it look like a kidnapping?

The runaways have the highest risk of ending up in sex trafficking.


Spoiler: Example



A 15/16 year old runs away.  The people in the sex trafficking (man and woman) offer her a place to stay "for free". They tell her she would be taken care of. In exchange, she is pimped out to random men to fund the man and woman team.


----------

